# Womens Camo



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Alright ladies I need your input.  I recently went to a meeting for work (Wal-Mart) and met with the people who buy all of our camo. I asked him if they where getting close to selling womens camo in the stores. He said that only 2-3% of all hunters are women. :lol:  :tdo12: I think that number is a little low, well a lot low. I told him that I knew of SEVERAL women who would disagree with him. He said that there was not a demand for womens camo or hunting clothing. He said that most women but kids camo. While this may be true given the option i think that we would buy womens camo.

Now my question is if Wal-Mart would start selling good quality camo at Wal-Mart prices would you buy it. I don't know about you but I am very frusterated with the selection, and price, of womens camo.  I for one would buy it. 

I just thought I would put this out there and see what women thought. Feel free to give any feedback, positive or negative.  Also if you have a good places to find clothing let us know.

Thanks Ladies, and men.
April :chillin:


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

I answered your other post in hunting forum...but in a nutshell...Oh, Yeah. We need more selection anywhere we can get it. Even kids have better choices (and I don't fit into kid's clothes - men's smalls are impossible to find anywhere. I'd be all set up if I fit into a XL.) I've looked in catalogues and numbers of stores, and even places that carry women's cammo are very limited in selection. Bring it on!!!!!! -Christine


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

It may not be a large selection ladies, but the new Redhead 2004 Fall Hunting catalog has some (4 pages) camo for you ladies. Sorry it's not more.


----------



## coonhound (Sep 7, 2004)

If your near Saginaw, Gander Mtn. usually has some stuff. Its the only place my wife could find a pair of womens shooting gloves. Theie selections not great, but they have some stuff.(coats, camo, ect.)


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I would love to be able to find womens gear at Walmart! I end up getting mine from cabelas (coat), bass pro (boots) and got my bibs at Jay's in Gaylord (45 miles away). Even Jay's only had two styles for women.

I'd be ok with getting mens stuff, but it's too long. I'd even be happy if they sold it in short inseams at Walmart.

The last thing I need is gloves, and I found a pair at Walmart. They're kids - they only had two pair out of the whole rack and I know I should have bought them when I found them.

good luck!

Robin


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes we need more women's camo. Here is my real pet peave. Most outdoor clothes don't get the temps right for women. I bought the heaviest weight long johns availalbe at Jay's. My BF did the same in the mens department. We bought the same brand and style except he was able to get heavier fabric that they offer women. WHY? It would seem that if women wanted to stay out there in the cold, we might need warmer stuff. I'm tired of buying my long johns with a crotch pocket in the front!!!!! :tdo12:


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

Cabela's used to have a separate Women's Hunting Clothing catalog. In the main catalog, they indicate when something is also available in women's sizes. I've bought most of my hunting clothing there and two thirds of it is women's stuff. The rest is men's smalls and mediums. Men's smalls usually show up a lot on the discount racks  

If Walmart is on the ball, they should be researching how well Cabela's and others are doing selling women's hunting gear. If it is a growing market, they won't stay dumb too long


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'd love to see women's camo available at Walmart and I agree with Hawker that is a growing market target market.

From a business stand point, Walmart would really need to do research to see what percentage of female Walmart shoppers would be interested in buying camo from them. If there is enough demand, they should go for it. I would think the female hunter percentage is higher than what you buyer estimated but how many of them shop at Walmart? Is it enough for them support a female camo clothing line? 

If it was available, I would shop for camo at Walmart.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I can see there's another home party in the making.
Camo clothing for women
Toss in some tupperwear and a few .........


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks ladies for the input. Keep it comming. I have a diffrent prob than the rest. I need petite clothing cuse i am soo short.  I told the buyer about all the women in mi who look for camo.

I agree that they need to do some serious reaserch to see what need to be done. Cabels has a good assortment in the cataloge but not in the store. They have 1 rack and one side of the dressing room with clothing.  Bass pro had a few pieces but not too many.

See ya in the woods.
April


----------



## Lil Mama (Nov 28, 2004)

to be quite honest i shop at walmart's for alot of hunting stuff for hubby...i mean there prices are awesome...but on the note of womens clothing it is hard to find stuff, i myself have gotten kids clothes, just cuz i am petite and short...i think that if more business's sold women camo clothing they would make a great amount of money..i dont shop at cabelas for my clothes just cuz they are to over priced and also the small womens clothes wouldnt fit anyways..so i just buy big kids clothes and hem the legs...and it not easy finding youth clothes as well...


----------

